# Autonomous Racing



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Pretty funny when ai cars can't make it around a closed track.
https://www.carscoops.com/2020/10/roborace-driverless-race-car-hilariously-plows-into-wall/
Yeah, driverless cars are right around the corner.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Hahahaha!! Instant classic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AI? That right there is funny.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Pretty funny when ai cars can't make it around a closed track.
> https://www.carscoops.com/2020/10/roborace-driverless-race-car-hilariously-plows-into-wall/
> Yeah, driverless cars are right around the corner.


It didnt crash Hard Enough !


----------

